# Procedure Room Fee



## Kimberlyfaith (Dec 29, 2011)

My provider was informed that we could charge a procedure room fee for in-office procedures.  I was hoping to get help with the coding on this.  I am not seeing any information about a code or how to proceed.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 29, 2011)

The procedure code include the overhead reimbursement which includes the procedure room.  Where did you hear this and in what context?  Some offices located in the facility setting, the facility submits a claim for the use of the room.  Is this possibly what they are referring too?


----------



## Kimberlyfaith (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, I believe this is what he is referring to.  But, I have tried to let him know this is not custom practice.  Any reference to show him that this is not possible or how to do it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no reference for in office for free standing physician owned office as it is not done.  What is you setting, what do you do and how do you bill it now.  Who was he talking to , and how does their situation differ from yours?


----------



## Tori (Feb 15, 2012)

Our OB/Gyn is also under the impression that he can bill a facility fee for his OB office procedures_ in the clinic._  I, too, am unaware of what CPT code would be used for this, or how much the charge would be. ????


----------

